# Spouse has been stashing money.



## JHELP (Aug 29, 2010)

My spouse recently has told me she wants a divorce. Now that I have cleared my head from the shock I started to prepare myself for the worst but still hope for the best(still love her). I have found she may have been hiding as much as 2,000 a month for at least two years. I know how could I miss that! I do well and pay all the bills she gets her check and deposits a certain amount but has been taking cash over the the 3,000 she puts into our joint account.This really ticks me off now that I know because there are many months I have to pull money from our saving to pay the bills and she has all this out there.

Long story short how do I go about finding this secret account? It could be sizable and becase we are married half is mine just as half of mine is hers. Any suggestions would be appreciated not sure how to go about this?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

This article may be of some assistance: 

How to Find Hidden Bank Accounts.

In summary, here are some tips:

1. Go through all of the mandatory disclosure and review all bank statements provided specifically looking for other account #'s not disclosed.
2. Look for transfers to other bank accounts. Note account #, routing #, etc.
3. Check tax returns for automatic deposits to a bank account.
4. Check in the browser history and cookies of the computer used for online banking.
5. Check business filings to see if there is a business registered in the person’s name. 
6. Check any other financial documents.
7. Check a listing of the contents of any safe deposit boxes for references to bank account statements. 
8. Do a Request for Production.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Affaircare has some good tips. Usually a spouse like this gets sloppy; if you look closely they'll leave a trail. I know in my own case the spouse was draining money out of our business. One day he left a deposit slip waddled up in the garbage. That deposit slip didn't match his checking account (which I knew about). The last 4 digits visible were different. I gave that slip to my lawyer as proof. All his bank accounts statements were subpoenaed, but he still did not produce that one. 

We could see he was taking cash withdrawals out of his accounts, so he was on the move again. He was either moving money to some other undisclosed account or even putting accounts under someone else's name and SS#. When a spouse goes to this extreme, the lawyer said we would have to call in a forensic accountant to trace it. And those experts cost some big money. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## JHELP (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the responce everyone. I have already done a lot of this stuff. You would think it would be easier to find kind of like a credit report that shows open credit accounts which I have since we just refinance our home.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, trust me; the IRS has such a report. They know where all of the accounts are--complete list by SS#. I just hope you don't get an audit to find out! lol


----------



## JHELP (Aug 29, 2010)

827AUG I hear you! I don't need the IRS knocking I have enough sleepless nights as it as with my marriage imlpoding.lol


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

JHELP said:


> 827AUG I hear you! I don't need the IRS knocking I have enough sleepless nights as it as with my marriage imlpoding.lol


Maybe you can put your wife up as collateral to the IRS then default on the payments and they can have her? :rofl:


----------



## JHELP (Aug 29, 2010)

To funny Cheatinghubby. What can I say still love her so I won't let the IRS take her yet. Stay tuned!LOL


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps they will accept the family dog instead. Ummmm...nope, the IRS is gready--they would want the wife, your first born, AND the family dog. lol But, you would know more about your wife's bank account than you ever imagined. Seriously, I wouldn't wish an audit on anyone. I think hiring a forensic accountant might be more fun.

How about GPS tracking to see which bank she goes to? I realize so much banking is done on-line, but we all eventually have to go to the bank for something.


----------



## JHELP (Aug 29, 2010)

827AUG- GPS tracking would probably be cheaper then a forensic accountant.Wouldn't know where to start with getting a GPS device or what kind any thoughts? Kinda feel dirty doing that but that may also give me insight into if a affair may be involved as well.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

JHELP said:


> 827AUG- GPS tracking would probably be cheaper then a forensic accountant.Wouldn't know where to start with getting a GPS device or what kind any thoughts? Kinda feel dirty doing that but that may also give me insight into if a affair may be involved as well.


Start a new thread asking for specific advice on GPS tracking devices and/or key loggers. Those options could lead to more discovery--in addition to the bank account. I have seen a lot of discussion on those topics in the past on this forum. Some forum members seem to be spy savvy. I just went the PI/accountant route. Hope you get some answers--and finally know exactly what you are up against.


----------

